

Why is Apple only buying startups from Israel? - ForFreedom

Are there no startups in the US&#x2F;EU&#x2F;UK?
======
jaachan
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisition...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitions_by_Apple)
says they've only bought two Israeli companies so far.

